# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Release] STOP paying for maphacks

## LP6

STOP paying for maphacks and join our free community MH instead! Join us in Discord for unlimited resources, helpful members who are there 24/7 support--all without restrictions or monthly fees like other sites offer you on their site alone (not even mentioning how much they cost).

Github: GitHub - misterokaygo/D2RAssist
Discord: D2RAssist (Free D2R Maphack)

----------


## mikedarling905

i dont want to, but hard to trust what is real. back in d2classic days this was easy to find and trust now. not so much

----------


## LP6

This one is 100% real man. Just need to put in some work to get it running

----------


## Zongfoo

> This one is 100% real man. Just need to put in some work to get it running


IF ... this is legit, then you need to seriously change your pitch. There's no way I would trust someone who just created a new account, and no videos/images. Plus, as "nice" as free can be, it's just another red flag. Sorry bud.

----------


## evanwier

> IF ... this is legit, then you need to seriously change your pitch. There's no way I would trust someone who just created a new account, and no videos/images. Plus, as "nice" as free can be, it's just another red flag. Sorry bud.


jesus christ you people really dont trust blizzhackers? install D2+LOD1.13c and run it. There's no tricks. Its fucking embarrassing that people are paying for THIS EXACT MAPHACK ON THIS FORUM - its just people hosting an endpoint so you dont have to install d2 which takes like 15 minutes max.

----------


## Mojoguy01

> jesus christ you people really dont trust blizzhackers? install D2+LOD1.13c and run it. There's no tricks. Its fucking embarrassing that people are paying for THIS EXACT MAPHACK ON THIS FORUM - its just people hosting an endpoint so you dont have to install d2 which takes like 15 minutes max.


It's because there have been so many scammers around, and the admins on this forum aren't banning them. =v

----------


## HolGORE

> jesus christ you people really dont trust blizzhackers? install D2+LOD1.13c and run it. There's no tricks. Its fucking embarrassing that people are paying for THIS EXACT MAPHACK ON THIS FORUM - its just people hosting an endpoint so you dont have to install d2 which takes like 15 minutes max.


Is there any tutorial on how to use it? Maybe I'm blind and didn't find it. Ty

----------


## mjoe87

for tutorial check this out

----------


## TommyT

> IF ... this is legit, then you need to seriously change your pitch. There's no way I would trust someone who just created a new account, and no videos/images. Plus, as "nice" as free can be, it's just another red flag. Sorry bud.


Well its legit it works the link to the guide is simple enough
Installation . OneXDeveloper/D2RAssist Wiki . GitHub
can vouch it does actually do as advertised
iam pretty sure my 14 year old account is good enough

----------


## kujonox

Fantastic Map Hack. It works as an overlay, it also shows chest locations.

----------


## jckstrthmghty

Thank you for this. Very interesting solution. I will test and provide feedback.

----------


## jckstrthmghty

And confirmed from a guy who just joined to check this out so take it for what it is. Works well. An overlay. Takes a bit to get used too but does the job. Very cool indeed.

----------


## mikedarling905

so i cant use it with D2R? it has to be 1.13c and not the current version i am

----------


## trikztar

> so i cant use it with D2R? it has to be 1.13c and not the current version i am


It's literally called D2R assist ..

----------


## jckstrthmghty

> so i cant use it with D2R? it has to be 1.13c and not the current version i am


This is an overlay showing the map using 1.13c resources. But to confirm this is for D2R.

----------


## aybblol

this is cool

----------


## meeeaa

Not bad, but downgrading the game version is a bit of a headache.

----------


## Humble_Servant

I can vouch for this, even if my word is not worth much. mh works fine and the discord community is a big help getting the mh working. if you follow the guide on github you can get it to work in about 10-15 min.

----------


## TommyT

> Not bad, but downgrading the game version is a bit of a headache.


you delete an exe and replace it with another and run a patch thats not hard in the slightest

----------


## jckstrthmghty

> you delete an exe and replace it with another and run a patch thats not hard in the slightest


Renaming is safer. I always use game.old

----------


## nerfmeplease

Can vouch for the blizzhacker boys, I have been using this MH since last week, fast and stable.

----------


## TommyT

> Renaming is safer. I always use game.old


safer for what? you dont ever need that install of d2 again its purely for the use of this MHH

----------


## jckstrthmghty

> safer for what? you dont ever need that install of d2 again its purely for the use of this MHH


Just in case you need the original. Best practices and all.

----------


## greatscott

Anyone using a maphack, but not a bot, got banned? 
The program reads memory. Is there any way to hide the program from D2R, perhaps by running it with an administrative account or something like that?

----------


## Banspad

> Anyone using a maphack, but not a bot, got banned? 
> The program reads memory. Is there any way to hide the program from D2R, perhaps by running it with an administrative account or something like that?


No reports that I have seen in the discord. This MH doesnt do any packet sending/injection but afaik even the packet sending ones haven't been affected by any ban waves as of yet. Someone can correct me if I am wrong but its only been bots.

----------


## Rage2910

Ive installed it all and it looks how all the screenshots look but isn't working. The discord link doesnt work can someone give me a new link / help me please.

----------


## poxpox

did the patch break this? not working anymore

----------


## pwndbymeh

yup.. not working anymore

----------


## kuksio

Is there a way for any1 to pm me an invite to discord?
inv is not active anymore

----------


## sbn666

Need a discord as well please  :Smile:

----------


## ErickCHIN

here is a new inv to the server blizzhackers

----------


## druzinata

Another registered today, first post voucher here. 

Long time lurker tho, just wanted to let you guys know that this works perfectly. Have been using it for over a week and it is just great. 

Easy to compile even if you have 0 to none experience with coding, just by following the instructions you will be able to manage. If not someone on the Discord will help you out (might take a shoe pic tho)

----------


## kc0716

Can someone please post a new valid invite to Blizzhacker's discord?

----------


## wonywony

oh i quit dis by mistake 0_0

----------


## Tr33Lov3r

I joined the discord (blizzhackers) but i dont see how to download the maphack.
I asked around for information about how to get the maphack and just got ignored. Not so friendly , not so helpful.

----------


## SuhzWarmane

Why even make this post? People want to be spoonfed, and just cry when they need to do the least amount of work to get something running.

Let them go pay people 20$ a month for something that exists for free

----------


## Mikels

I keep getting a 404 error when i click the link?

----------


## RastahManstah

this worked fine until 10 minutes ago. discord channel disappeared and file disappeared from github.

----------


## sparks88

did their discord server get taken down?
was a member but its gone to me.

----------


## OneXDeveloper

Hey all,

The project has transitioned ownership to me and and we have a new discord and main GitHub page. 

You can join us on discord here: Map Assist Support

You can get the source and builds here: GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist: D2R MapHack

We have added a bunch of great features recently such as Loot Log, DClone IP display, Shrines, Monsters of all types, etc.. Along with features we have made significant improvements to the performance and usability of it. Hope you like it. Drop by the discord if you need any help getting setup.

----------


## wolfis

Best legit free MH around, OneX and friends did an amazing job with this.

Looking forward to all the planned updates as well  :Smile:

----------


## PsyChoTicKs

is there any way we can tip the owner?

----------


## godfeast

github took it down..

----------


## CreativeXtent

GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist: D2R MapHack

here you go.

----------

